

LinkedIn accessing FB and email contacts - jor-el
http://serializethoughts.wordpress.com/2013/10/17/linkedin-accessing-fb-and-email-contacts/

======
chevalric
How would this actually work? It might actually be an issue on the other end:
the people suggested to you have linked their email/FB accounts to LinkedIn,
allowing LinkedIn to get their contacts and matching them against their
database.

~~~
linker3000
Yeah, I just spotted something odd last night.

LinkedIn has just suggested I know my father through an email address I setup
and tested once or twice several years ago using my Gmail account.

The address is used as the contact point for an enquiries button on a charity
Web site - the actual address is obfuscated on the site and so the only way it
could have leaked out is from my Gmail testing.

My father never uses the email account directly to send email and he's not on
LinkedIn.

